# Ginger Beer ABV question



## DMTmike (25/4/16)

Hello to you all.
This is my first time brewing GB (mangrove jacks) and I'm curious as to what ABV I "should" get.
I used 1kg of dextrose as per the advice from my local brew supplier..Should I expect rocket fuel or more of a mid strength?.

Mike


----------



## BottloBill (25/4/16)

You should expect anything in the ballpark of 3.5 to 4% depending on the kit used and amount of water added.
Cheers BB


----------



## DMTmike (25/4/16)

Cheers,Bill.
I used the mangrove jacks kit with 23L of water.My hydrometer hasn't shown up in the post yet so I didn't take reading from the start.Will this affect the brew in any way?.


----------



## BottloBill (25/4/16)

Okay! Your pretty much running blind without the hydrometer, so hopefully it turns up for the end reading.

Firstly- Ginger beers and Ciders are slower at fermenting out completely.
I would definitely recommend having the hydrometer handy for these styles.

Secondly- If using an airlock in the lid of your fermenter do not rely on it to gauge that your brew has finished.

It should take around 3 weeks for it to finish out, this in turn takes us back to the hydrometer and making sure You get 2 consecutive readings over 2 days (1.001 to 1.010) if my memory serves me correctly.

Oh! And welcome to the forum and the slippery slope of homebrewing


----------



## DMTmike (25/4/16)

Hydrometer will definitely be here by the time fermentation as finished so I'll be able too take the final readings.
On the MJ's pouch it says that fermentation should take 8 days.however,I'm aware that gb and ciders do take a while longer than beer to finish up . it's got me wondering why on earth they say 8 days when in fact it's closer to 4 weeks.


----------



## BottloBill (25/4/16)

Some packaging states to brew above 25deg....that would make a 7 day ferment possible:blink:


----------



## GABBA110360 (27/4/16)

I just kegged m/j gb pouch kit last week.
from memory it went down to 1.006 with dry emzyme plus us 05 instead of kit yeast started at 1.038 that's about 4.3 % abv.
i.m disappointed with the result to tell the truth it tastes like a ginger flavoured beer i'll let it age and sample till I need the keg for better stuff then ditch it
my 2 cents
ken

fermented @18 deg I forgot to add


----------



## nic0 (27/4/16)

Next time ditch the dex and just use 2kg of raw sugar, let go for 3 weeks and that will reduce that beer flavour a bit. If you want to get rid of it all together then a month or two in a seconday will do it.


----------

